# polished granite



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

hey quick question a local stone shop was tossing scrap granite that was polished. i picked up several pieces and bleached them in hot water. do yall think they will be safe to use? i know they may look a little tacky but if yall think it will be ok i will post pictures when i am done. Thanks for the help ( they are all black)


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Were any of the pieces 'sealed' with anything? Have you tested them to see if they affect water parameters negatively?


----------



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

the rocks are polished i am not sure if they are sealed are anyway i have yet to run water test to check for parameter changes they passed the vinegar test but that was the only quick test i knew of.


----------



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

yes the pieces appear to be sealed they are considered finished for counter tops


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

As you can see the flat rocks in my tank are polished granite. It was a tombstone that I broke up and to clean them I just rinsed them off with a power washer. My tank has been set up for over 3 months and no problems form the rocks yet.


----------



## greencross420 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the reassurnce the fish seem to like it alot


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

You know the economy is getting bad when people are stealing tome stones for thier fish tank tank decorations.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

brycerb said:


> You know the economy is getting bad when people are stealing tome stones for thier fish tank tank decorations.


Wow that is bad. Lol. Regardless of where/how/why you got it that's pretty morbid.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

oh c'mon. Must be tons of scrap from a monument shop.

hmmm...that give me an idea, should see if the local place has scrap chunks I like...


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> oh c'mon. Must be tons of scrap from a monument shop.
> 
> hmmm...that give me an idea, should see if the local place has scrap chunks I like...


True but still kinda gives me the creeps


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

brycerb said:


> You know the economy is getting bad when people are stealing tome stones for thier fish tank tank decorations.


Why is it assumed that he stole it?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

> Why is it assumed that he stole it?





> Wow that is bad. Lol. *Regardless of where/how/why* you got it that's pretty morbid.


I assumed nothing.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Bkeen said:


> > Why is it assumed that he stole it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha don't worry it is all scraps that I used. Although yes a little spooky but with regaurds to the polished granite it seems to work fine. I have had no problems with it. Here is a newer pic with a new formation. Sorry not the best quality but look how fast some of the fish have grown.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

wow you can really tell the differance between my 2 cell phones cameras. I will get better pics if I remember. It is not that dirty at all just the quality of pics....why did i drop my phone in the toilet :fish:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

It does make some nice caves and the texture looks nice as well.


----------

